# Strange Excrementos.....



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just as a change from posting on the Election thread (or not, in view of this thread title...) can any one help identify this animal?
For months now I have been finding strange excrementos in our garden that are too small to have been made by Our Little Azor and too large to have been deposited by a cat. Our garden is large, a double plot, the largish part of which is just grass - basically, a field. We're kind of semi-urban: some of our neighbours keep chicken, goats and sheep.
Twice recently, whist driving about 500 metres from the rio I've spotted a creature I can't identify. It's got darkish possibly black smooth fur, had a 'pointed '
smallish head and a long drooping tail that seemed longer than its plumpish body. It scuttled off the road and into the undergrowth. It was bigger than a cat or a small dog,smaller than a fox. It seemed quite 'shy'.
I'm wondering if this creature (not the same one!) could be the owner of the excrementos in our garden. Sometimes when it's dark OLA behaves really strangely, goes round sniffing at the windows and occasionally takes off at tremendous speed into the garden which he sometimes does when he spies an 'alien' cat.
The only creature we've seen in our garden apart from neighbours' cats was a large dead rat. No visible cause of death, maybe old age or shock and heart failure on seeing OLA peering down at it.
Can anyone please identify this creature?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hey there!
I don't have a lot of time right now, but perhaps it's a mink. A lot have escaped over the years from farms. Or a weasel?? Kept as pets now. Weasel = hurón and mink I think is visón. You can do an image search on the excrements. Bing is better than Google for pictures.
Good sh*t seraching!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey there!
> I don't have a lot of time right now, but perhaps it's a mink. A lot have escaped over the years from farms. Or a weasel?? Kept as pets now. Weasel = hurón and mink I think is visón. You can do an image search on the excrements. Bing is better than Google for pictures.
> Good sh*t seraching!!


It was much bigger than either of those two. When the rain stops I'll search the garden with a camera.
Maybe a silly question but what exactly do I type into the search engine? Crap comparisons??
That will probably lead me back to election results...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

maybe a baby wild boar?

oh no, scrap that lol - I've just seen one on google images and it's all spotty lol


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

from your description,it could have been an otter.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> from your description,it could have been an otter.


I did wonder if it could have been an otter I saw. Thanks for the photo. Certainly resembles what I saw.
But do they go so far from water? 
And it couldn't have been an otter's excrementos in my garden....could it?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It was much bigger than either of those two. When the rain stops I'll search the garden with a camera.
> Maybe a silly question but what exactly do I type into the search engine? Crap comparisons??
> That will probably lead me back to election results...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> It was much bigger than either of those two. When the rain stops I'll search the garden with a camera.
> Maybe a silly question but what exactly do I type into the search engine? Crap comparisons??
> That will probably lead me back to election results...


following the chance, slim tough it may be, I tried a search for images of otter droppingsand this is what pooped up (PUN INTENDED):tongue1:


this is from an American site but I guess whatever comes out an otter's bum is going to look similar regardless where they are


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PS Have just heard on the news Rabid, expat eating, lager lout on route from Czech republic stag do has been spotted in Marbella area lurking in gardens. Last seen wearing Viking helmet!!
BEWARE!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> following the chance, slim tough it may be, I tried a search for images of otter droppingsand this is what pooped up (PUN INTENDED):tongue1:
> 
> 
> this is from an American site but I guess whatever comes out an otter's bum is going to look similar regardless where they are


Thank you so much for that informative post dunmovin...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> following the chance, slim tough it may be, I tried a search for images of otter droppingsand this is what pooped up (PUN INTENDED):tongue1:
> 
> 
> this is from an American site but I guess whatever comes out an otter's bum is going to look similar regardless where they are



Thanks for that. In my years as a student I researched many things of (alleged) deep academic significance but neither I or any of my fellow students/academics ever undertook such a task as you have done in investigating excrementos (note my delicate use of language, link back to our political debate, which I'm enjoying immensely, btw I miss political debate with people of different views since I dropped out of it all.).

What is in our garden is definitely not otter excremento. So what can it be?
I'm pretty sure it was an otter I saw, though. Do you know what they do when the rios become arroyos?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Go for a quick dip in your pool, apparently.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Go for a quick dip in your pool, apparently.


Don't know what OLA would have to say about that


----------

